# Los Angeles - this family needs to be pulled ASAP I will provide foster



## Mrs.K

We need help. 

We have 600 Dollars and I agreed to foster them since I have the setup. It's three dogs, the mother and her two sons. They were dumped by the owner. 

We have to set up transportation too, though. Time is running out on this one. PLEASE HELP!

Mother:Department of Animal Care & Control

Two sons: Department of Animal Care & Control and http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4276488

Those dogs are too young to die. They deserve better. Some person bred that female when she was just one year old. 

We have the money, we have the foster, they just need to be pulled. 

It's on facebook:Login | Facebook

message me for my phonenumber if you are willing to help.


----------



## Mrs.K

Turns out the two year old is not the moma dog, she just came in the same time. Still needs to be pulled though.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Thats out in California right?! I wish I could help!  Hopefully they get pulled to safety!


----------



## Mrs.K

Yeah, it's in California. 

There are quite a few people involved by now, trying to get these guys pulled. They are way to young to die and since I now have a way to keep mine separated from fosters, I am willing to do it. I have the time and space. Let's just hope they can be pulled in time. 

We also need help with transportation from Los Angeles to Pennsylvania. I can drive to Pennsylvania to pick them up from there. That is not an issue at all.


----------



## DharmasMom

Have you contacted Coastal German Shepherd Rescue? They may be able to help with the pulling and have ideas on transport. That is a REALLY long transport though and going to be tough to coordinate. GOOD LUCK!! Thank you for wanting to help these guys they are beautiful dogs!


----------



## KZoppa

Good luck Mrs. K. Keep us posted! Wish i could help.


----------



## Rerun

I'm involved in transports for a couple rescues that have already passed thorough checks through the coordinator we will transport for. We frequently provide overnights as well, and can tell you that will be a very difficult transport to get filled and coordinated, just having seen how tough it can be to fill the smaller ones and especially the two day ones. You will definitely need a reputable local foster who can pull them and get them vetted. They will need to see a vet before transport because they'll need health certificates to cross state lines. Also, many transporters don't have room or want to transport three large dogs, so that will add an extra level of difficulty. With the insane gas prices, it's expensive to take large vehicles and many people don't even keep the larger vehicles anymore.

That's awesome that you are trying to help. But highly doubtful you can get transport coordinated before they get euth'd, so someone's gotta be able to pull and do a temp foster or put them in boarding and have a plan for what will happen if transport can't be arranged.


----------



## arabian_nights

Mrs. K I am located in Indiana and would be willing to give one of them a home if a transport can be set up.


----------



## Rerun

No reputable transport coordinator will transport directly to an adoptive home without them going through a rescue and getting approved and a home visit.


----------



## arabian_nights

Rerun said:


> No reputable transport coordinator will transport directly to an adoptive home without them going through a rescue and getting approved and a home visit.


I'm willing to go through whatever channels I have to as well as temporarily providing a foster home until an adoption can be worked out. I'm just trying to help in whatever way I can.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I know of an "underground railroad" of sorts, here in Ontario (where pit bulls are banned). They hook up with random travelers who have nothing to do with the dogs, but just agree to sign for the dogs as cargo on a flight they're taking, which happens to coincide with where the dogs need to go (outside of Ontario)... A volunteer meets up with the traveller, gives them the cash for the flight and the dog already in a carrier, then when they get off the flight at their destination, the dog is met by another volunteer. 
Perhaps you could contact a rescue to work up something like this from LA?

PS it's really nice to see someone stepping up to help give them a better life


----------



## Rerun

I understand that you may be trying to help, but read some of the recent threads on what happens when people don't know where the dog is ending up and you'll understand why rescue people hesitate to pull a dog from one bad fate to another potentially even worse fate.


----------



## arabian_nights

Rerun said:


> I understand that you may be trying to help, but read some of the recent threads on what happens when people don't know where the dog is ending up and you'll understand why rescue people hesitate to pull a dog from one bad fate to another potentially even worse fate.


Yeah I totally agree. So I guess my question is how CAN I be able to offer my home to one of these dogs?


----------



## arabian_nights

I just get so discouraged because I am from Egypt and my partner is from Saudi Arabia we really are fresh here in the states and didn't have a dog here yet so people overlook us. This is so unfortunate because they are giving up a great home with experienced GSD owners. I called a rescue here in my state and the lady was SO rude told us "in THIS country blah blah blah..." and refused to even give me any information.


I want to be able to offer my home to one of these dogs. I'd be willing to give my phone number to Mrs. K if she'd like. I'm not sure what else to say.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Why not hook up with a local rescue and work on dogs that are closer to you? There are so many nearby whose lives are also in imminent danger. 

Doing a volunteer transport from one end of the country is going to be very hard to coordinate and fill (and check out every single volunteer) and also quite hard on the dogs. 

And for those of you wishing to help: find a reputable local rescue and fill out a volunteer application.


----------



## arabian_nights

BowWowMeow said:


> Why not hook up with a local rescue and work on dogs that are closer to you? There are so many nearby whose lives are also in imminent danger.
> 
> Doing a volunteer transport from one end of the country is going to be very hard to coordinate and fill (and check out every single volunteer) and also quite hard on the dogs.
> 
> And for those of you wishing to help: find a reputable local rescue and fill out a volunteer application.


Those are the first sources I went to. However unfortunately we only have a few rescues in my area and didn't want to place a Shepherd in a home with a cat. We have one in my area like I said my partner called and heard his accent and that was it...wouldn't even give us information. It's extremely hard as well because we don't have references in this country we're basically starting from scratch in terms of pet ownership.

I'm really trying to help here...if my help is not needed or appropriate it's okay but why not try, right? I have an open home and a loving heart.


----------



## Jax's Mom

arabian_nights said:


> We have one in my area like I said my partner called and heard his accent and that was it...wouldn't even give us information. It's extremely hard as well because we don't have references in this country we're basically starting from scratch in terms of pet ownership.
> 
> I'm really trying to help here...if my help is not needed or appropriate it's okay but why not try, right? I have an open home and a loving heart.


Have you checked owner listings on craigslist or Kijiji? We weren't "good enough" for rescues either so we took a dog from some friends that couldn't keep her. 
There are people out there who don't want to surrender their dog but want to deal directly with the new family so that might be a less complicated route.


----------



## arabian_nights

Jax's Mom said:


> Have you checked owner listings on craigslist or Kijiji? We weren't "good enough" for rescues either so we took a dog from some friends that couldn't keep her.
> There are people out there who don't want to surrender their dog but want to deal directly with the new family so that might be a less complicated route.


Isn't that unfortunate? Rescues are wonderful places and I commend the people who run them but why deny a loving home to a dog just because his potential owners are foreigners? 

Yes I posted a wanted ad on craigslist and nothing solid came up; contacted all the ones around my area but they were either scams or not really "rehoming" (wanting tons of money for a dog they supposedly just want to rehome). I found a great older male on craigslist but the owners were asking $500 to rehome which I thought was a large sum especially since we're trying to rehome not purchase and we just bought a house.

Sorry to ge off topic just repling to everyone...Mrs. K I sent you a private message. I am willing to talk with you and discuss possibly adopting/fostering.


----------



## katieliz

arabian nights...have you gone directly to a shelter/pound/animal control facility? there are tons and tons of dogs out there being euth'd daily at facilities who charge little and ask few questions except if you have the cash. please don't confuse these facilities with "rescues" which are totally different and not usually a "facility" but a network of private foster homes and have many "rules".

i commend you for wanting to help a dog in need, but i must tell you that anyone who does rescue has seen so many horror stories that it's somewhere between very unlikely to completely out of the question that they will work with you until they know who you are, check your references, and do a home visit. this is not meant to be an insult and all of us want to help the dogs, but no one with experience in rescue wants to take the chance of not knowing where a dog we are helping is going. i know it's very hard to not take it personally. you would be AMAZED at some of the outrageous things that happen in rescue and how often people turn out to be not who/what they say they are on an internet message board. all seasoned rescuers are obsessively careful.

if you are in indiana there must be local shelters/pounds/animal control facilities there. you can go there and make all the arrangements yourself.


----------



## arabian_nights

katieliz said:


> arabian nights...have you gone directly to a shelter/pound/animal control facility? there are tons and tons of dogs out there being euth'd daily at facilities who charge little and ask few questions except if you have the cash. please don't confuse these facilities with "rescues" which are totally different and not usually a "facility" but a network of private foster homes and have many "rules".
> 
> i commend you for wanting to help a dog in need, but i must tell you that anyone who does rescue has seen so many horror stories that it's somewhere between very unlikely to completely out of the question that they will work with you until they know who you are, check your references, and do a home visit. this is not meant to be an insult and all of us want to help the dogs, but no one with experience in rescue wants to take the chance of not knowing where a dog we are helping is going. i know it's very hard to not take it personally. you would be AMAZED at some of the outrageous things that happen in rescue and how often people turn out to be not who/what they say they are on an internet message board. all seasoned rescuers are obsessively careful.
> 
> if you are in indiana there must be local shelters/pounds/animal control facilities there. you can go there and make all the arrangements yourself.


 
Yes I have exhausted BOTH the shelters AND rescues here in the state and surrounding areas. Like I said, been doing this for a while. I have even been calling local breeders asking them if they know of anyone or for resources.

Oh yeah I completely understand and that's why I said I would be willing to do what it takes to ensure that whoever is making the decision would be confident that he/she is going to a good home. If I was in my country rewind a few months to pre Egyptian Revolution and I would have a list of references a mile long. 

I DO understand that there are horror stories with rescuers giving dogs to an inadequate home. I DO understand that they are overly cautious. But what I am now saying is here is my situation what can I do to make YOU feel comfortable so that these dogs get to a home?


----------



## BowWowMeow

I assume if you have a cat that you have a vet reference. And you must also have some personal references in the U.S. So fill out an application with a local rescue and after they've done the reference checks and home check you can use them as a reference. 

There have been several people on this very board who have sounded like the greatest people in the world and have turned out to be all kinds of horrible...and people from this board helped them get dogs. Some of those dogs died shortly after entering their households and some disappeared without a trace. 

So that's where all of these roadblocks are coming from.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Just like with Mrs. K - people need to know - where are these dogs going for sure. We don't know. What are her adoption policies if she were to get them? We don't know. Etc, etc, etc,


----------



## Jax's Mom

This facility doesn't sound like it cares much, in their FAQs where one of the questions is "will you contact me before you kill my pet if you can't find a home for it?" (paraphrased) their answer is "no, check on your own pet".


----------



## gsdraven

Jax's Mom said:


> This facility doesn't sound like it cares much, in their FAQs where one of the questions is "will you contact me before you kill my pet if you can't find a home for it?" (paraphrased) their answer is "no, check on your own pet".


Funny, I just checked out their FAQ page and couldn't find that question or the "paraphrased" answer. Maybe you can provide the direct quote?

And just because the shelter seems to have lax adoption policies doesn't mean we should. Everyone should be (as Jean likes to say) transparent and willing to provide references if they have nothing to hide and really want what is best for the animals.


----------



## Jax's Mom

gsdraven said:


> Funny, I just checked out their FAQ page and couldn't find that question or the "paraphrased" answer. Maybe you can provide the direct quote?


This is from their site... One would think they might leave a message or something if the owner indicates they might be interested. 


> 3) Question: What happens if you don’t find a home for my pet?
> 
> 3) Answer: The animal will be humanely euthanized by an injection. The same procedure used by veterinarians.
> 
> *
> 4) Question: Will you call me if you can’t find a new home for my pet?
> 
> 4) Answer: It is difficult for our office staff to call the previous owner if we can’t place the animal into a new home. We do provide the owner with an identification number which the owner can refer to when calling our office to check on the pet.


----------



## Mrs.K

I don't have anything to hide at all and can easily provide references with Vets and People. So I am not a shady person. I don't know why those three dogs struck me. I guess it was the fact that they were advertised as a family while they are not. You have to admit a two year old moma dog and her two one year old sons... it strikes and hits a nerve, especially with us responsible people. It turned out that they are not related but I am still willing to take them in and help getting them placed. 


@Arabian Nights: your best bet would probably be craigslist. There are always Shepherds on craigslist, I rescued one off of there and he was an awesome dog that was places via the Virginia Rescue with a great family.


----------



## Rerun

Jax's Mom said:


> This is from their site... One would think they might leave a message or something if the owner indicates they might be interested.


That isn't at ALL what you said they had on their FAQ page, and frankly if someone dumps their animal at the pound, they must not be all that interested!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Rerun said:


> That isn't at ALL what you said they had on their FAQ page, and frankly if someone dumps their animal at the pound, they must not be all that interested!


"_We do provide the owner with an identification number which *the owner can refer to when calling our office to check on the pet*._" doesn't mean at ALL "_check on your own pet_"?


----------



## Rerun

Yes, that is what it means, but your message was much more harsh and far too unprofessional to have been posted on a public website. What they said is not what you wrote.

I don't know any large shelter that will call the former owner to update them. It's not just this place.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Jax's Mom said:


> This facility doesn't sound like it cares much, in their FAQs where one of the questions is "will you contact me before you kill my pet if you can't find a home for it?" (*paraphrased*) their answer is "no, check on your own pet".


*Paraphrase* (pronounced /ˈpærəfreɪz/) is restatement of a text or passages, using other words. The term "paraphrase" derives via the Latin "paraphrasis" from the Greek para phraseïn, meaning "_additional manner of expression_". The act of paraphrasing is also called "paraphrasis."

I don't 100% agree that if someone dumps their animal at the pound, they must not be all that interested. If they express interest, they must be interested. What if their dog is an ugly mixed breed that no rescue will touch or for whatever other reason, the owner has exhausted all other options and asked that the shelter contact them if they couldn't find it a home and they're about to out it to sleep... Is that really a lot to ask?


----------



## RebelGSD

When people surrender their pet at a shelter, they transfer ownership to the shelter and give up their rights. I don't know a shelter that has the resources to keep the owners in the loop or deal with situations where owners keep hanging their mind about the dog.

The pilots and paws organization can potentially help with longer transports.


----------



## RebelGSD

I know of shelters that tracked down owners of strays, the people said they would pick the dog up and then don't show up in 10 days. The fact is that shelters are so overcrowded and underfunded these days that keeping in touch with owners that surrendered the dog is the last of their worries. If they keep one dog longer others will have less time. Surrendering a dog to a shelter is in most cases a death sentence and the owners should know that.


----------



## Mrs.K

Rerun said:


> Yes, that is what it means, but your message was much more harsh and far too unprofessional to have been posted on a public website. What they said is not what you wrote.
> 
> I don't know any large shelter that will call the former owner to update them. It's not just this place.


Oh come on. It wasn't harsh at all and it wasn't unprofessional either.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

Okay- so is this thread about the dog? Or what someone interprets a statement as? What is the update on the DOG?


----------



## Mrs.K

I don't know what is going on right now. 

It looks like one might be adopted out. They are still waiting on confirmation on the adoption. don't know which one it is, though.


----------



## RebelGSD

For $600 You can probably fly two dogs to the east coast.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Or you could take that money, donate it to one of the GSD rescues locally - as long as they are checked out, do home checks, etc, and they could help the dogs?


----------



## Mrs.K

RebelGSD said:


> For $600 You can probably fly two dogs to the east coast.


It's not my money. It was collected to rescue a 14yo dog that was put to sleep despite all the efforts to get him out of there. The donators would like to re-direct all that money to those dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Then they can try screening and contacting some local rescues to see if they could help using those funds. Coastal German Shepherd Rescue Start there maybe and see what can be done.


----------



## Mrs.K

You know, if nobody is going to seriously help this they are being put to sleep. I am in the middle of moving. All I am doing is to offer a foster place. They are all like "OH HELP HELP DONT PUT THEM TO SLEEP" but nobody has answered anything on facebook. I asked for the status of transportation, no answer in hours. 

I really have to get this move over and done with within the next couple of days and can't spend the time on the internet. 

My phone numbers are out there. If anyone is seriously interested in doing this, give me a call!


----------



## arabian_nights

Mrs.K said:


> You know, if nobody is going to seriously help this they are being put to sleep. I am in the middle of moving. All I am doing is to offer a foster place. They are all like "OH HELP HELP DONT PUT THEM TO SLEEP" but nobody has answered anything on facebook. I asked for the status of transportation, no answer in hours.
> 
> I really have to get this move over and done with within the next couple of days and can't spend the time on the internet.
> 
> My phone numbers are out there. If anyone is seriously interested in doing this, give me a call!


Again, I said I would be willing to help but I feel like I keep getting shot down. I'm sure I can come up with some personal references or at least judge of character references that would satisfy someone.

Come on, everyone, I understand there are web horror stories but you could (and are) denying one of these dogs a permanent home!


----------



## RebelGSD

arabian_nights said:


> Again, I said I would be willing to help but I feel like I keep getting shot down. I'm sure I can come up with some personal references or at least judge of character references that would satisfy someone.
> 
> Come on, everyone, I understand there are web horror stories but you could (and are) denying one of these dogs a permanent home!


Arabian nights, what you can do is contact your vet and ask him/her to serve as one of the references. I am sure you have a vet for your cat. If not, take your cat in for a visit. For the home visit you can try a local rescue, a trainer, a pet sitting service, a breeder or one of the vet techs at your vet's office. If you use a professional service, you may have to pay for the visit. This can be done quickly, these are professional services. If you have photos of your previous gsds, you can scan them and submit with the application. In the meantime you can work on transportation. Distance rescue is not easy.

I feel for you, it is not easy to start life from scratch in a new country.


----------



## katieliz

mrs. k and arabian nights, everyone here can appreciate what you're trying to do for these dogs but the fact remains that what you are trying to accomplish is an almost impossible task (short notice long distance transport), and i am not surpirised that you are not getting the responses you expected. it is also the weekend and many transporters, vet offices, professionals, etc., are either already doing what they do or are closed. this is such an emotional issue but rescue is no place for guilt tripping anyone...i.e., i want to help these dogs but no one is cooperating and they're denying dogs a permanent home. sometimes it takes a very long time for the "old regulars" who work these boards to be satisfied enough to help new people. do dogs die because of this...yes they do...that is a sad fact of not wanting their death to be because one of us did not know "where that dog is going". it's a personal choice each of us must make on an individual basis.

please try to understand, perhaps some day you too will be an "old regular".


----------



## Mrs.K

As far as I know two dogs are possibly adopted out and the "moma dog" is the one that is getting pulled. They are trying to get somebody out to me so they can inspect our house before they are sending the dog our way.


----------



## shilohsmom

Looks like the mother is still there. Are you having someone pull this dog for you Mrs. K? Did you set up transport to you?


----------



## shilohsmom

No updates and she's no longer listed.


----------



## katieliz

thanks for the info rosa. 

bless your heart wherever you are girl.


----------

